# Spending personal money on shows



## Anonymous067 (Jan 29, 2010)

How do you guys feel about spending your own money on shows? Full purchase or rental. Especially shows where you are either a student or a volunteer.

I typically don't mind spending a few bucks here and there, especially if the item I buy isn't disposable to the show, and it is something I can use in the future. Being a sound guy primarily, this usually ends up being adapters, cables, etc etc. Rentals kill me though.

Opinions?


----------



## cprted (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't mind using my own stuff on shows (adaptors, cables, whathaveyou), but I try to avoid spending my own money on show stuff unless I'm keeping it at the end. I do a lot of freelance SM work, if the company doesn't have money for good spike tape, I'll use my own supply ... that sort of stuff. 

I would avoid renting gear with your own money for a number of reasons.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jan 29, 2010)

cprted said:


> I would avoid renting gear with your own money for a number of reasons.



Do elaborate!


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't mind spending a little personal money on shows. It's usually either on some little disposable $5 thing from Walmart or something that I will be able to keep afterwards. I also try to keep a stash of paperclips/pens/tape/tylenol/safety pins/etc just to take to shows in case of emergency.

Edit - - I think it really depends on if you view your work in the theatre as more of a hobby or a job.


----------



## cprted (Jan 29, 2010)

First and foremost, if gear that you rented gets wrecked, you could end being on the hook for it.

Secondly, once you give a company/show something for nothing, they'll expect it in the future instead of planning and budgeting for the additional needs of their productions. In the end, you're actually doing them a disservice.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jan 29, 2010)

cprted said:


> First and foremost, if gear that you rented gets wrecked, you could end being on the hook for it.
> 
> Secondly, once you give a company/show something for nothing, they'll expect it in the future instead of planning and budgeting for the additional needs of their productions. In the end, you're actually doing them a disservice.



I agree with both of these points. Whenever I do rent gear in my name, I usually have a quote on hand of the street price of the item, and if somebody breaks it, they pay for it, no questions asked (gotta love those school policies).

I have also been told not to bring my own equipment in, because then something works, until you're not there anymore. Then they expect/need it and its not there. So yeah I get this, BUT here's the flipside. Nothing teaches them better to plan than them NOT having the equipment you let them use.


----------



## CSCTech (Jan 29, 2010)

I do this all the time, as if I do not, then it probably wont be done for weeks.
Or it's something that I want and other people wouldn't care to spend money on.
Like, I bought two swing arm lamps for our two tables before because I disliked using the back row of lights.
Sometimes I pitch in a few dollars for gels, buy a role or two of gaffing tape a year etc.
Haha, when I go to the store to get gels next week I am hoping they don't have the gobo I am dying to get or I know I will force myself to buy it 
But hey, I do not mind doing it since it's all I really do


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just have an issue when you put money into a show and you "give" the venue an item (which is why I don't do this...), and they keep it (rightfully so) and then they treat it like ****!


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2010)

Just a word of advice, from a guy who has had two Theater Companies fail and pull the rug out from under him. 

DO NOT EVER Use you own Money to Purchase Items for a show.

If you are an Independent Contractor or working for another company that is contracted by the producer, well then that's up to you. When you are the employee of a theater the only time you spend your own money is if you already have a signed order stating that you will be reimbursed for expenses. This extends to tools as well. One Theater closed on me not only did I not recieve the 2 months salary I was owed I lost about $1500 worth of tools that I had left at work in the companies tool lock up. they were labeled as mine but since they were on the companies property when the landlord put his own lock on it I was SOL. This might sound a bit jaded to some of y'all but belive me you will be saving yourself a world of hurt. Keep your money in your own pocket.


----------



## ajb (Jan 29, 2010)

Ditto to what Van said. A company that isn't at least willing to give you--as an independent contractor--an advance expense check is one to be wary of working for. Likewise if they won't agree to a reasonable pay schedule. None of this 'first check mid-run, second check at closing, last check three weeks later' crap I've seen some companies try to pull. 

When you do wind up buying things here and there that aren't reimbursed, remember that you can often write those purchases off on your taxes as unreimbursed business expenses.


----------



## Footer (Jan 29, 2010)

Van said:


> Just a word of advice, from a guy who has had two Theater Companies fail and pull the rug out from under him.
> 
> DO NOT EVER Use you own Money to Purchase Items for a show.
> 
> If you are an Independent Contractor or working for another company that is contracted by the producer, well then that's up to you. When you are the employee of a theater the only time you spend your own money is if you already have a signed order stating that you will be reimbursed for expenses. This extends to tools as well. One Theater closed on me not only did I not recieve the 2 months salary I was owed I lost about $1500 worth of tools that I had left at work in the companies tool lock up. they were labeled as mine but since they were on the companies property when the landlord put his own lock on it I was SOL. This might sound a bit jaded to some of y'all but belive me you will be saving yourself a world of hurt. Keep your money in your own pocket.



Its an old union tradition in many places to take your tools with you every night no matter what. I used to play that game... then my bag got too heavy. Its not a bad practice.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 29, 2010)

Usually I will not spend personal money on a show. Every so often I'll do some pro bono work though for a local high school (the one that I graduated from) and sometimes I'll surprise them by adding a free hazer rental or something like that to their event. That's only because I have a local source who will give me cheap rentals for sinful prices. I just scheduled a rental from him in March, a Neutron hazer one-day rental, for only $10 plus the cost of the fluid we use that day.

Sometimes I'll also pull my personal spike tape out and do some small things here or there, but it's entirely at my discretion, and I do it very selectively. Usually it's so under-the-table that no one finds out I've done it such that I don't have to worry they'll have expectations the next time I work an event for them. But I do a couple events each year where I bring a little extra to the table because those events are recurring pet projects of mine.


----------



## zuixro (Jan 29, 2010)

If I buy something for a show, I am keeping it after the show. That's my rule. So far it's just been limited to adapters and things.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got a Lenovo/IBM USB keypad sitting on my desk right now, still labeled with 'GO' 'PLAY' 'PAUSE'... i bought it to use with my school's Qlab computer... told them they need to buy one of their own, cause mine is coming with me... and it did. They still haven't bought one yet.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Feb 1, 2010)

So they just asked me to buy batteries for the show. But I haven't seen any money or written agreements yet...

The rehearsals start next week, and I know I won't have money tomorrow when I order. So, do I order, and keep the batteries to myself until I get paid, or just not order them, (shipping takes a week)...and then when rehearsal comes around either say, sorry don't have them, or, you can have batteries when you pay me for them....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm trying to remember the last thing I actually bought and gave to a theatre I worked at. At the most, I give a few pieces of tape, but that's because I love 2" chartreuse gaffa and most places don't keep it/don't have time to go get it for me, and since I haven't finished my current roll in over a year, not a big deal. 

But as for lamps, gel, tools, etc, I won't buy it unless I know I'm getting paid back. SAVE every receipt, most places NEED proof of what you spent, not "oh yea I spent some $$$ pay me back". 


My general rule of thumb:

Community theatre: Might buy/donate gel, el cheapo hand tools, etc, depends on needs and how they treat me. 

Educational Theatre: Not buying you a thing, you already take my money

Not-for-Profit: Depending on size, might treat the same as community theatre or might treat as-

For-Profit Theatre: Again, not giving you anything. If I buy you something, you are paying me back every penny. 

Yes I bring and use my own tools, I like to have what I need to let me do my job and not rely on a place to have what I need. As Van and Footer have said, they are under my own lock and key and used by me, and unless here at school, come home with me every night.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Feb 1, 2010)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I'm trying to remember the last thing I actually bought and gave to a theatre I worked at. At the most, I give a few pieces of tape, but that's because I love 2" chartreuse gaffa and most places don't keep it/don't have time to go get it for me, and since I haven't finished my current roll in over a year, not a big deal.
> 
> But as for lamps, gel, tools, etc, I won't buy it unless I know I'm getting paid back. SAVE every receipt, most places NEED proof of what you spent, not "oh yea I spent some $$$ pay me back".
> 
> ...



I never considered the "you already take my money" concept. I like it though.
I only leave my sound gear at the facility when I have an exclusive reservation and I have signed the "the school takes full responsibility for any damages". Even then, my extra stuff that isn't plugged in somewhere, mics, and anything else I can gets AT A MINIMUM brought back outside into my vehicle.

I'm gonna end up buying the batteries, but they will NOT go into mics until I see my money.


----------



## LightingMike (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree, buy nothing. I bring my own tools but they stay with me and I take them home with me everyday. I agree that you should have all the tools that you need to do your job, it's part of being a professional. 

I have at times use some spike tape or gafe tape, of my own. But I keep a close eye on everything, and I everyone I work for knows that if I have to use my own supplies they will be billed for the full cost of them as well as my time to go get them. It's only fair, if you worked in hospital you would not bring your own bandages and use them at work.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Feb 3, 2010)

Spending my own money on shows goes as far as buying consumable props for the show, for which I get reimbursed (provided I keep the receipt!). Anything else, no way - if we need it that much, the company can pay for it. I have my own tools, but they stay with me (I don't carry enough tools to make it ridiculously heavy), but we have a pretty well-equipped tool cupboard so I don't generally even have to take my own tools in to work anyway - just a crescent wrench if I'm rigging.


----------



## Eboy87 (Feb 12, 2010)

Max Bialystock: The two cardinal rules of producing. One: Never put your own money in the show. 
Leo Bloom: And two? 
Max Bialystock: [yelling] Never put your own money in the show! 

I think that just about sums it up. That being said, beyond the usual sundry items a sound guy should carry with them, I sometimes bring a few mic's, just because it makes my day go easier when the only noise picker-uppers the venue has are those Behringer '58 knock-offs.


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 12, 2010)

For those who bring their tools to and fro everyday, how much does your toolbox weigh? Mine weighs ~35 lbs. So when I leave mine at school it is looked in an office inside the scene shop which is locked with a separate key and I usually put a lock on the box.


----------



## avkid (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no idea how much my tools weigh, my toolbox is a midsize sedan's trunk.


----------



## Tex (Feb 18, 2010)

My toolbox is on the back of my truck, so it's easy to take them home at night. 
As a high school teacher, there are times when I need something now and there's just no time to do a PO. These days, if the PO isn't requested before buying the item, you pay for it. So I end up buying a few gallons of paint and assorted hardware items over the course of the year. I just take the standard teacher "out of pocket" deduction on my taxes and I think it comes out about right. I'd rather spend my money and make the show what I want it to be. I guess if I didn't really love what I do, it might be different...


----------



## Syphilis (Feb 22, 2010)

If I was flat out buying and could keep everything, I could envision myself dropping a hundred or less on a show. I very much want a small personal inventory, some MR-16s, a reasonable gel collection, gobos, maybe even a few PARs and Source 4s and cable and such, but only if I know I'll use whatever I buy often in my professional life. Never spend your own money on renting, you'll get nothing but memories out of that, and memories don't pay the rent.


----------

